# Yawn.... More Copper Canyon...



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I'm gonna get you bored with a few pics... Tiger, you can start salivating. You have been here before, though.

No riding, unfortunately as I haven't been able to bring my bike to where I am at. But the SB is scheduled to come here for my next visit.

The trip starts at the Chihuahua Railroad Station...










Impressive landscapes all along the route...



















You'd never believe this is Chihuahua if you haven't been here before.










Breathtaking views at Divisadero Train Station.





































Before someone tells me I'm pulling this off from someone else's pics...










Some Tarahumara people. So far, I've seen women still dress to the Tarahumara tradition but men dress more common clothing. It may change at other points of the Sierra, though.










But for me, the jewel of this already awesome place is the Train Station at Temoris. A river, a waterfall, a bridge, huge rock formations and a winding way into it. Here it can really be appreciated why they call it the Canyon.























































This is what I see every morning when I wake up...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Those are not Tarahumara (Raramuris really) people, I think they are "Pimas" or something like that.

Cool pictures!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Those are not Tarahumara (Raramuris really) people, I think they are "Pimas" or something like that.
> 
> Cool pictures!


Hey, Mada! Thanks for the heads up. How do you tell the difference?? I'm not playing the smartwipe, I'd just like to know because being an ignorant white person as I am (ok, I'm white to them, not to the rest of the world  ), I can't tell the difference and I'd love to know.

Unfortunately, we don't have much contact with native people. Which I think it's good for them.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

OMG!!!! what a beatiful place!!!... de verdad que esta increible. No desaprobeches y si andas por allá toma ventaja de las bondades de la naturaleza..... por un momento me quise ir de mi oficina e irme de ermitaño una semana a Chihuahua.

btw, todavia tengo tu "bushing", si gustas te los mando por correo, o me avisas cuando vengas en biz trip para la capital


----------



## NE2NM (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow. That's some incredible scenery. Last time I was in Divisadero, the bottom wasn't quite visible due to humidity.

It's great you get a chance to experience Copper Canyon. I'm truly envious since I've been wanting to ride there for years.

I actually came across a couple articles today:
http://travel.latimes.com/articles/la-os-coppercanyon12apr12 
http://www.umarike.com.mx/hansreyadventure/

I may hook up with 3 guys from Cd. Cuauhtemoc and do the descent to Batopilas in November. They've done it several times, but I've not had the opportunity.

Did you ride El Chepe through the mountains?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

So do you feel like joining us for a ride there, Mada?

Great pics Warp.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

wow...great views!

Thanks for the pics, Warp!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Damn.... being there and not riding should be a federal crime.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

NE2NM said:


> Wow. That's some incredible scenery. Last time I was in Divisadero, the bottom wasn't quite visible due to humidity.


Yeah, I get what you mean.... it should be kind of frustrating not being able to see the bottom of the Canyon.

Here's what it looks like here when it's cloudy. Actually, in this place you can see clouds forming at the same time rain is falling... When light rain comes after a hot day or two, you can see the steam going upwards.



















Also, you can see water coming off from the rocks by filtration and such. This is how rivers are born.



NE2NM said:


> Did you ride El Chepe through the mountains?


Only from Chihuahua to Temoris and the other way around. Actually, it's my commuting to work. 

I'd love to go towards Mochis someday, but my wife would pull off a Lorena Bobbit on me.

Rito.... I'll let you know on the bushing. I remember we were talking about a job change... Well, look how it ended up!!

Tacu... yeah, it's a freaking crime. It's pretty frustrating actually. Pretty much like Chinese torture. All the time while someone is talking to me about something to be done on field, all I can think of is "dang, that should be a sweet line". 

Hopefully, next time I'll have my bike with me.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

elmadaleno said:


> Those are not Tarahumara (Raramuris really) people, I think they are "Pimas" or something like that.
> 
> Cool pictures!


I spent two months there doing my social service working specifically with Raramuri communities near Guachochi and Creel. You can tell the difference by the way they dress. If I recall Raramuri women usually don't wear the headscarf or the colorful dress.

If you can, you should really try to hook up with one of the Jesuit priests in Creel and have them take you up to the Raramuri communities. Its mindblowing how they see the world, they have a lot of wisdom and yet we call ourselves the civilized ones...

Anyway, its cool to see the pictures!! Brings back a lot of memories. I once rode on a rigid bike with cantilever brakes from Creel to Urique. Really cool :thumbsup:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

tigerdog said:


> So do you feel like joining us for a ride there, Mada?
> 
> Great pics Warp.


When are you planning it??? 

Warp: look for Ray Molina in Creel, he can hook us up :thumbsup:


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> When are you planning it???
> 
> Warp: look for Ray Molina in Creel, he can hook us up :thumbsup:


I'm open on dates. Anytime from October onwards and I'll make it happen from my end. I was there between Christmas and New Year and the weather was good. When does it get nasty?

Warp, looks like you've got a mission to look up Ray for next time you're in Creel.

I'd be flying in to Chihuahua. Hmm, better check the luggage restrictions on those flights.

What's the situation with taking bikes on the train? I can't remember much other than a full station in Chihuahua at some insanely early time in the morning.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> I'm open on dates. Anytime from October onwards and I'll make it happen from my end. I was there between Christmas and New Year and the weather was good. When does it get nasty?
> 
> Warp, looks like you've got a mission to look up Ray for next time you're in Creel.
> 
> ...


I'll try to hook with Ray.

However, my problem is that this job is like being on an oil rig... I can't get out. But I'll try anyways.

Luggage... I can ask that one the next time I travel. But I see no restrictions on the train. It's not like the plane where you have a weight limit but size maybe is an issue for them, but I remember that the train has a car for packages and such.

Yeah, departure time of the train at Chihuahua is at 6:00 in the morning... which is just mad.

Creel and Divisadero are (relatively) large stations too. I see no problem there.

And remember that there's a nice road up to San Rafael (way past Creel from Chihuahua)... if needed be. I'll find out for any bus transportation which should be faster than the train, though not as cool. I made the travel by road from Chihuahua to my workplace. The paved road ends at San Rafael. It's a VERY nice road. Two lanes in total, but good tarmac and signaling. Not very busy as many people travel by train anyways.

I know for good that there are some buses going from Chinipas (close to where I work) to Chihuahua (or was it Hermosillo??) but there is some ground transportation other than the train.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Pretty nice pics! Congrats, Warp....

I hope Tiger makes it there. Right now it's not the best of times for me to organize a vacation, things are not that good on my side. but anyway, I hope you have a lot of fun down there!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

warp FASHIONISTAA


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

warp have you thought of posting thins on the bigger forums, like Epic Rides , or something like it? I´m almost sure i´ve seen such a forum somewhere here on mtbr where all the guys post their international epic rides, you would need some action fotos though, =P


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

cesalec said:


> warp have you thought of posting thins on the bigger forums, like Epic Rides , or something like it? I´m almost sure i´ve seen such a forum somewhere here on mtbr where all the guys post their international epic rides, you would need some action fotos though, =P


Cesalec... Those are not riding pics. Actually, I challenge you to find riding pics of mine! 

That's why I posted them over here...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp said:


> Cesalec... Those are not riding pics. Actually, I challenge you to find riding pics of mine!
> 
> That's why I posted them over here...


Dude, my kid's not going to college because I just bought a Sultan, we have to make this happen! What about spring time?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Dude, my kid's not going to college because I just bought a Sultan, we have to make this happen! What about spring time?


Yeah... winter is harsh here.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Warp said:


> Cesalec... Those are not riding pics. Actually, I challenge you to find riding pics of mine!
> 
> That's why I posted them over here...


This made me laugh!! dude seriously, youve got one big bad rep around here with your lack or saddle time... and you call yourself a mod! shame on you!


----------

